
Fritz in Full: Review of “Frederick the Great: King of Prussia” by Tim Blanning - Vigier
http://www.newcriterion.com/articles.cfm/Fritz-in-full-8390
======
antman
paywall

~~~
Vigier
Sorry, there was no paywall when I posted it yesterday, must have been
temporarily waived or something. Frustrating.

------
coldcode
Why is this here, it's not free and is a nontechnical book review anyway?

~~~
dang
Nontechnical material is more than welcome on Hacker News. It just needs to be
interesting. But of course it's better if the content is actually readable
(perhaps with a workaround of some sort).

